# Rocky Mountain



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

20 dogs back to water blind
2-7,11,13-15,19-20,22,25,27,32-34,36,38

Dog 34 starts tomorrow at 8am


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual:

1st: Reba - Avant
2nd: Gordy - Clow
3rd: Windy - Avant
4th: Greater - McCartney
RJ: Ruby - Biesemeier 

JAM: Ice - McCartney, Tango - Munhollon, Pete - Avant


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

11 dogs to Open Water Marks
2-4,7,14-15,19,27,32,34,38


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Anythinkg on the derby


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Derby will start when Open ends


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Derby callbacks 2, 4-11, 13-15 (1 was a scratch)


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Amateur call backs

16. Kizzy - Lori Biesemeier
17. DJ - Lori Morgan
20. Tiger - D Boice
22. Woody - Larry Morgan
29. Pebbles - Dan Danforth
30. Shadow - Larry Morgan
31. Lacy - Barry Cruichank
32. Tia - Suzan Caire 


　
Morgans will scratch due to lack of interest


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open (second hand):
1st - Abbey/Trott
2nd - Pebbles/Trott
3rd - Riot/Trott
4th - Onyx/Edwards
RJ - Louie/Knutson
Js to Shih and Edwards

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

FOM said:


> Derby callbacks 2, 4-11, 13-15 (1 was a scratch)


Same dogs to the 4th


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Anybody got the Derby Results? I know Lainnee has her ribbon!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Derby:

1st: Catch - Mueller
2nd: Harley - Avant
3rd: Riot - Munhollon 
4th: Doc - Mackey
RJ: Joy - Avant
JAMs: Clyde - Jensen, Gilley - Caire, Rip, Grady


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

HAHAHA!!!!!!!!! YEA LAINEE AND RIOT!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!! This is just great!!!

You are my Hero!!

They is just Babies!!!! 


GREAT BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!

Gooser


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Amateur results

Winner: Tia - Suzan Caire

2[SUP]nd[/SUP]: Woody - Larry Morgan
3[SUP]rd[/SUP]: Pebbles - Dan Danforth
4[SUP]th[/SUP]: DJ - Lori Morgan

RJ: Tiger - D Boice
Jams: Shadow - Larry Morgan: Lacey - Barry Cruickshank

　
Morgans refused to quit


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Results are on Entry Express


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Amateur results
> 
> Winner: Tia - Suzan Caire
> 
> ...


Actually, Barry got 4th


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> HAHAHA!!!!!!!!! YEA LAINEE AND RIOT!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!! This is just great!!!
> 
> You are my Hero!!
> 
> ...



yeeeee hawwwwwww!!!! Big congrats to Lainee and Riot!!!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody know who handled Catch? Tim or Kenny?



FOM said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1st: Catch - Mueller
> 2nd: Harley - Avant
> ...


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

JKOttman said:


> Anybody know who handled Catch? Tim or Kenny?


 Pretty sure it was Tim


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

thank you!


J Hoggatt said:


> Pretty sure it was Tim


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​it was Tim


----------

